# Massive Audio CA200 Amp



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

What can you guys tell me about a Massive Audio CA200 competition amp? Any good? Here's what I've found online:

Massive CA200 specs:
2 x 75W @ 4 ohms (12.5V - 0.005% THD)
2 x 150W @ 2 ohms (12.5V)
2 x 350W @ 2 ohms (14.5V)
2 x 450W @ 1 ohms (12.5V)
2 x 1050W @ 1 ohms (14.5V)
1 x 2100W @ 2 ohms bridged (14.5V)
Fuse: 3 x 40A

I found one local, seems to be in good shape. I haven't bought it yet, not sure if it's worth what the seller is asking ($200). If anyone has any experience good or bad, please let me know.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

The 2100 bridged is a MAX rating...I think 1000w is the true RMS value at 2 ohms mono. I didn't pick up the amp.


----------

